# squatting in the woods



## heavybongloads1 (Dec 2, 2007)

been out on my bike last few days lookin at some patches of woods to squat in... hoping i land a sweet cabin or some shit thats unused... anyway i was just looking to see if anyone else here has ever done this and if they have any advice for me... i mean ive squatting before in cities... but never in the woods thats in a relatively rural area.. anyway thanks.


----------



## finn (Dec 3, 2007)

This topic has been gone over at http://squattheplanet.com/viewtopic.php?f=30&t=6493&start=0&st=0&sk=t&sd=a&


----------

